# Walmart unfair treament



## Dangel13 (Jun 21, 2021)

I've been to Walmart to pick up grocery orders. Head and park at the orange lot to be just ignored. Happened a few time and I finally got mad and said is anyone going to ask me about my pick up order!
Come to find out the 2 young male workers ran to their boss and said that I was being rude!
Well the manager their was over watching me from that point on and finally said that I'm not allowed to do the deliveries anymore.
I'm delivering thru uber not Walmart number 1, number 2, I had never been rude they just didn't Iike me since her 2 young car packers said that about me.
Does anyone know what I can do about this? ·


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dangel13 said:


> I've been to Walmart


I lost you at Walmart


----------



## Ellie Bell (Jan 27, 2020)

Do nothing just keep doing your other deliveries! By the time you get called back to Walmart. If ever. They’ll have forgotten about you! And if you do get called back to Walmart. Next time just calmly ask someone about the order. They have no idea what’s going on and whose who ( they should of course) make your life easier


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ellie Bell said:


> Do nothing just keep doing your other deliveries! By the time you get called back to Walmart. If ever. They’ll have forgotten about you! And if you do get called back to Walmart. Next time just calmly ask someone about the order. They have no idea what’s going on and whose who ( they should of course) make your life easier


^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yes.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

They did you a huge favor. Just say no to Walmart.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Your post subject line speaks for itself...


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Well it was your mistake to accept Walmart orders through Uber because those are old Postmates accounts that Uber obtained through the merger and not worth it…

You might as well also take those McDonald’s orders while at it and I am just waiting for Uber to deactivate me for my outburst at McDonald’s yesterday, but boy it was so worth it!

as for going back it is most likely that manager will not remember you unless you did what I did at McDonald’s and told the fat woman she was worthless with a lot of profanity…

Also if you are asking Walmart employees make sure to ask a female and never a male because the men there are usually slow in the head…


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Seems like they did you a favor.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dangel13 said:


> I've been to Walmart to pick up grocery orders. Head and park at the orange lot to be just ignored. Happened a few time and I finally got mad and said is anyone going to ask me about my pick up order!
> Come to find out the 2 young mail workers ran to their boss and said that I was being rude!
> Well the manager their was over watching me from that point on and finally said that I'm not allowed to do the deliveries anymore.
> I'm delivering thru uber not Walmart number 1, number 2, I had never been rude they just didn't Iike me since her 2 young car packers said that about me.
> Does anyone know what I can do about this? ·


Don't go to the post office to pick up Walmart orders.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ellie Bell said:


> Do nothing just keep doing your other deliveries! By the time you get called back to Walmart. If ever. They’ll have forgotten about you! And if you do get called back to Walmart. Next time just calmly ask someone about the order. They have no idea what’s going on and whose who ( they should of course) make your life easier


Exactly! It's probably forgotten about already.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dangel13 said:


> I've been to Walmart to pick up grocery orders.












There's your problem.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Dangel13 said:


> Does anyone know what I can do about this? ·


Yes, stay away from that walmart


----------



## Dangel13 (Jun 21, 2021)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> They did you a huge favor. Just say no to Walmart.


I think so too!!!!
Orders take too long, low pay, etc....
Management rude!!!!


----------



## Dangel13 (Jun 21, 2021)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yes, stay away from that walmart


Yes because Walmart is Junk!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Dangel13 said:


> Does anyone know what I can do about this? ·


stop being a giant richard....


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

What's unfair treatment? 

They need a few good guys like you to apply for jobs and work there. 

Next move, they'll have you shop and deliver from Walmart, Dashmart or K-mart.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dangel13 said:


> Yes because Walmart is Junk!


Mostly Chinese junk.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I think DoorDash and UE should have a Ride-A-Long program where a customer will get $20 off their grocery order if the driver picks them up and sees what the driver has to go through to get the order. Let it be a one time offer and a one time thing. Putting the whole you do not want anyone else in you car aside, would really show those customers the BS we go through and why their deliveries take hours because of all the drivers that reject them and of the drivers that do accept, how long it takes that driver to arrive to Walmart due to being dispatched from very far away THEN having to deal with unprofessional staff and long waits after arriving at WalMart.

One thing I also find funny is if you search walmart grocery pickup on YouTube, it seems a lot of videos are posting talking about how easy and wonderful it is. I am sure WalMart has a hand in that.


----------

